# fbp fry



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

just wanted to share this pic with you guys


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

You've been getting some really great shots,
We're lucky that you''re devoting the time that it takes to get
great shots like this and for sharing them with us.
Thanks


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

winkyee said:


> You've been getting some really great shots,
> We're lucky that you''re devoting the time that it takes to get
> great shots like this and for sharing them with us.
> Thanks


 no problem


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

amazing pic


----------



## eodtec (Oct 23, 2003)

Good job on getting your Ps to breed and for taking some amazing photos! Thanks!


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

your digi is the sh*t!

another great shot


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

Nike.

Man, that is an amzaing shot. What type of cam is that. Great resolution. Are you feeding them decap'd brine eggs or live bbs?


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Awesome!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

tweaked said:


> Nike.
> 
> Man, that is an amzaing shot. What type of cam is that. Great resolution. Are you feeding them decap'd brine eggs or live bbs?


 they are eating freshly hatched brine shrimp, and the camera is a canon powershot G3 4.0MP 14X ZOOM


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

HEy Nike, If you ever successfully breed Ternz or Piraya lemme know, I would love to get a few baby ones aroun 1-2".

Although I am sure alot of people would.

But if you do lemme know and send me a price tag


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Noble said:


> HEy Nike, If you ever successfully breed Ternz or Piraya lemme know, I would love to get a few baby ones aroun 1-2".
> 
> Although I am sure alot of people would.
> 
> But if you do lemme know and send me a price tag :nod:


 well dude i don't really own any terns or piraya at the moment







but maybe little cariba in the future







but i won't talk about that till it happens. i think thats how it should be


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

NIKE said:


> but i won't talk about that till it happens. i think thats how it should be


 How subtle...









Anyways, once again thanks for sharing all your experiences, Nike - those pics are simply stunning


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

yes thank you


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

sweet


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

thanks man thats aswome that they bred. how big are your piranhas?
and what size tank was there mommy and daddy in. and are you going to be selling or keeping the babys ?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

the tank was a 125 gal, and the baby's go to the lfs for sale, i do not sell at the moment. thanks


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

Man, your p's are freaks of nature... I can't believe how many spawns you get out of them. I remember your first one and how jealous I was... this just isn't funny anymore.

Congrats on the babies... once again!


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Kick ass picture!!!









Thanks for sharing


----------

